# Q & A with IFBB Pro Sabrina Taylor (aka Lil Sexy)



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2012)

*Q & A with IFBB Pro Sabrina Taylor (aka Lil Sexy)*







*Sabrina on Facebook*


----------



## The Big Sexy (Jul 10, 2012)

So.... why exactly are you the LIL sexy???


----------



## The Big Sexy (Jul 10, 2012)

And... what is your favorite body part to train and WHY.... ?


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 10, 2012)

The Big Sexy said:


> So.... why exactly are you the LIL sexy???



Interesting you should ask....  I am known to hang out with The Big Sexy and its a known fact that sexiness just happens when you are around him, it happened!  Even though I do believe I'm at least 5'8'', I was some how titled "Lil Sexy".


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 10, 2012)

Favorite body part would have to be back.  Why.... cuz I use to love deadlifts and pull ups.  Now that I'm back hitting the gym like I use to, it will be back to testing my strengthen on those deadlifts!


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## heavyiron (Jul 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM!

Glad you are here!


----------



## The Big Sexy (Jul 18, 2012)

Here are some more photos of Sabrina!!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 19, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 5, 2012)

*IFBB Pro Sabrina Taylor's Posing Routine at the 2012 IFBB Pro Grand Prix*

IFBB Pro Sabrina Taylor's Posing Routine at the 2012 IFBB Pro Grand Prix - YouTube


----------



## Lil Sexy (Nov 4, 2012)

*Q &amp; A with IFBB Pro Sabrina Taylor (aka Lil Sexy)*

A Lil Sexy for ya...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Aries86 (Apr 24, 2013)

This looks amazing! i raely like it.


----------

